# Armed Forces Day Sale!!!



## CEM Store (May 16, 2009)

*ARMED FORCES DAY SALE!!!!!*

*MAY 15th - MAY 18th*

Providing the highest quality research products to our brothers and sisters in Iraq and Afghanistan is a big part of our business. In celebration of Armed Forces Day, we'd like to offer a 15% off PROMOCODE to honor our military. If you have an APO mailing address use this 15% off PROMOCODE:

*USAAFD15*

For the rest of our customers who support our Armed Forces, Here is a code for you to use at the store to receive 10% off your order:

*USAAFD10*

CEM Store

http://store.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html


----------

